# Fishing 2013



## Matt59 (May 2, 2013)

Anyone had any luck yet? I figure we need a place to show off our catch. 

Here's mine so far: My first day out I caught a decent bass at the local lake on a tiny spinner. Those things never fail!

I was out last Friday on the Potomac below Great Falls and caught 2 shad and 2 rockfish, no pics though. The bigger rock was about 18''. Small. It was a fine day to fish though.

In the past week I've been out to the Monocacy 3 times and taken 2 catfish. Nothing to write home about but they both made a nice breakfast and dinner. I'm about done with eating cats for the year though, I think the limit is supposed to be 2 per month (eaten) for the rivers around here.


----------



## greendohn (May 3, 2013)

*Great thread*

No pics, sorry. 

I have had some great success on farm ponds, so far.

I've cleaned aprox. 25 bass and 25 bluegill. I've caught and released far more than that, no sense in being greedy!

I've been gathering nightcrawlers from the garden, making ready for some cat fishin'. When it warms up a bit, I'll become a river rat and chase the smallies!


----------



## Matt59 (May 3, 2013)

Once the river I fish in gets a little lower, the smallmouth fishing is amazing. I throw on a pair of old shoes and wade it. Spinners and Rebel crawfish crankbaits always work. The stomach of one of the cats I cleaned the other day was full of crayfish, it was pretty neat.


----------



## Matt59 (May 4, 2013)

Here's last night's catch: Nice cat. It's got a cool scar on top of its head. Boat propeller, most likely. Caught this one on chicken gizzard; they seem to stay on the hook better than livers. 
Also had caught a decent bass at the lake before I snagged 2 spinners and a Rebel teeny crawfish and had to go on a resupply mission.


----------



## piroguejoe (May 8, 2013)

View attachment 294241


Got Op?


----------



## Matt59 (May 8, 2013)

Haha yeah I think you got me. Yours looks like it would eat mine for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Wish they grew that big in my neck of the woods!


----------



## piroguejoe (May 8, 2013)

She was a touch over 60lbs. Girth was out of this world.


----------



## Matt59 (May 8, 2013)

Thats a helluva cat. Give you a good fight?


----------



## piroguejoe (May 8, 2013)

Good fight! Caught on 30lb test in pretty good current. Nerves were shot till we got hands on her. We lost one a couple years ago on the red river that was considerably bigger and hook pulled about 3 ft from gettin hands on it.


----------



## Toyboy (May 8, 2013)

Our lakes here up north are still ice covered. Maybe in another week or so they'll open up so we can get the boat in.


----------



## Matt59 (May 8, 2013)

Toyboy said:


> Our lakes here up north are still ice covered. Maybe in another week or so they'll open up so we can get the boat in.



Wow. We've had decent weather for a month but it still hasn't gotten warm enough to trigger the spawn. Bass down here are usually guarding their beds by mid April but so far I haven't even seen any.


----------



## Toyboy (May 8, 2013)

Well, a week ago today it started snowing and didn't quit until late the next day. When it was done we had 17" It's been the winter from hell up this way and I'm sure we'll never see spring. We'll probably jump right into summer some day.


----------

